# Fast Delivery



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Ordered a few bits on Sunday evening, received it today!! Not bad at all considering we had a bank hol on Monday!!
Many thanks!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Top Service here aswell. Ordered Tuesday Lunch and dlieved this morning.

Damn those Pakshak Ultra Smooths are BRIGHT - que muchos p*sstaking from my work colleagues!

Cheers

Rich


----------

